

Head-up display coming to a car near you - brown9-2
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-10-head-up-prize-munich.html

======
garyrichardson
That's pretty sweet. There are a few exciting technologies that are going to
make the future of cars very different from today:

\- HUD's \- Driverless cars \- Siri or siri like voice control

Forget iTV, Steve Jobs should have been working on public transportation.

